# F10 2013 coding divx avi files



## daevan (Dec 21, 2014)

how to play usb video full screen or how to save zoom mode in favorite key? tq


----------



## Mikeyf79 (Dec 10, 2013)

I've had my car updated to the latest software by my local dealer, so having to re-code everything. Got most working as before apart from video in motion. I've coded everything in post 4 and can play videos from usb. But as soon as I drive I get the dreaded warning. I don't get the warning with the handbrake not applied so that but is working but the moment the car moves the warning pops up. With regard to the speedlock items I left the top it as nichtactiv and just edited the wert value to FF. Does anyone else have this issue? And should I set the top item to say 3mph and then re-edit the wert back to FF. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dwayne246 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi have a problem when I put any kind of dvd it says unreadable disc. I coded the car cd/dvd popped up but can't watch anything.


----------

